# Stihl chainsaw



## Chachij (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a 029 stihl chainsaw that has started using a huge amount of gas. I can only cut for about twenty minutes before I run out. Any suggestions?


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

Curious. How does it run otherwise? Does it have enough power? Does it idle properly and for several minutes without loading up and stalling?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Air filter could be plugged. If filter is clean, then most likely a collapsed metering diaphragm in the carb. Also, although not a likely condition for a saw, the choke may not be opening fully.


----------



## Chachij (Oct 3, 2010)

It runs great. Plenty of power, no stalls, idles as it should and starts right up.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Is the tank completely out of gas or is there still some gas in it?Maybe the fuel line cracked off in the tank and it only runs until it reaches the level of the broken hose.Is the chain dull and it is working harder than it has to,so more gas being used?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Get a new spark plug and install. 2. Fill up tank, use till empty. 3. Check plug, if black and sooty, it's delivering too much fuel. If plug not sooty, maybe fuel leak?

Based upon USMCGrunt's post, we can only assume saw conditions are normal, and you would know and indicate if something like the chain is dull, but we'd be assuming. Good point USMCGrunt. USRA 68 Bravo hu-ah


----------



## Chachij (Oct 3, 2010)

All conditions were "normal". 54 Degrees, chain was just sharpened, bar oiler working properly, everything was as it should be. Ive ran Stihls my whole life and have never had this problem.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you done a compression test to eliminate the possibilty of blow by past the piston rings? But then you would probably have a crankcase full of unburned gas/oil.Since your an experienced user,is there a chance the chain brake is out of adjustment?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Perhaps it's a leak. Check fuel line for cracks in between the ribbing - I've seen this a lot on older saws, or ones stored near fertilizers or other chemicals. Also check tank vent for leak, is supposed to let air in but not fuel out. Since you've been running Stihl's a long time, I'd ask if you feel it's topping out at full RPM (under no-load condition), which goes along with my feelings about the carb. diaphragm being collapsed.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

20 Minn that don't sound out of the norm to me. What sized bar is on it how long and what chain 3'8 ths. 325 ? 20 Minn on a tank of gas don't sound out of the ordinary to me.gotta remember those old 29's didn't have intelli carbs to compensate for the filter. Did you take out the baffle so it will pull warm air off the cyl ? That will help it a little. 20 Minn sounds pretty. Good to me if you are burring the bar.


----------



## bugzy46 (Nov 26, 2010)

Possible plugged spark arrester?


----------



## bugzy46 (Nov 26, 2010)

Check for a possible plugged Spark Arrester?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

How recently has it started using more gas? If its in the last 2 months it could just be the switch over from summer to winter fuel blend. The gas milage in my truck went down the crapper, however this all depends where you live. If the gas you are using is over 3 months old, that wont help how efficiently it burns either.


----------



## Joe Brinduse (Dec 1, 2007)

20 min on a tank sounds about right


----------

